
'The Objective of Education Is Learning, Not Teaching' - KnowledgeWharton - th0ma5
http://knowledge.wharton.upenn.edu/article.cfm?articleid=2032
======
gmichnikov
I work part-time as a test prep tutor. One of my friends once suggested that I
should try to convince parents to give me extra money, which I would then
offer to pay to the child if s/he would teach another student of mine a few
things...

It's hard to deny that teaching something (well) forces you to learn it well.
Has anyone heard of this being implemented meaningfully in a classroom
anywhere?

Also, I loved this line: "This is a problem we all face all the time, when we
are expected to explain something. (Wife asks, 'How do we get to Valley Forge
from home?' And husband, who does not want to admit he has no idea at all,
excuses himself to go to the bathroom; he quickly _Googles Mapquest_ to find
out.)"

------
glimcat
"What a shame you're not that good a teacher."

Wow, that student was kind of a dick.

